# Win Server -> Virenfrage



## aargau (26. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe zuhause einige Rechner, unteranderem System von Win XP über Vista, Linux und auch Windows Server 2003.

Nun da diese nicht die neusten sind und daher recht langsam, nutze ich auch keinen aggressiven Virenscanner. Ich scanne ein mal im Monat nach Viren via Webseite.

Nun habe ich das Problem das ich die vermutung habe den Conflicker zu haben... Das Problem ist, das ich 
a) ein neuen Tablet PC gekauft habe welches OS zu 99% viiiele Viren drauf hatte 
b) einen USB Stick welchen ich an einem Schulsystem nutzte welches Viren hat!

Nun ist für mich klar, mein Notebook wird auf jedenfall neu installiert (backup zurückgespielt)
Aber beim Server stosse ich so an meine grenzen weil ich da relativ viele Daten drauf habe. Nun meine Frage an euch:
ist es überhaupt möglich das ich den Conflicker (oder auch ein anderen Virus) auf dem Server habe OHNE irgend eine Datei welche nicht 100% Virenfrei ist auf dem Server auszuführen?
Wüsste erlichgsagt nicht wie da ein Virus ausgeführt werden soll...

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Und biitte bitte kommt nicht mit "ohne scanner ist man eh unsicher" Ich hatte NIE bis jetzt einen Virus, das ich nicht zuerst das OS neu installiert habe auf dem Tablet PC ist ein Fehler der passieren kann...


----------



## AndreG (27. März 2009)

Moin,

Zuerst mal ein paar Anmerkungen, um dir vll. etwas die Augen zu öffnen.


> Nun da diese nicht die neusten sind und daher recht langsam, nutze ich auch keinen aggressiven Virenscanner. Ich scanne ein mal im Monat nach Viren via Webseite.


Du meinst nicht das sich nen Virus vor einem ActiveX Plugin verbergen kann? Netter Irrglaube.


> Aber beim Server stosse ich so an meine grenzen weil ich da relativ viele Daten drauf habe.


Wichtige Daten = Backup


> Nun meine Frage an euch:
> ist es überhaupt möglich das ich den Conflicker (oder auch ein anderen Virus) auf dem Server habe OHNE irgend eine Datei welche nicht 100% Virenfrei ist auf dem Server auszuführen?


Den Satz raffe ich leider auch nach dem 3ten lesen immer noch nicht


> Wüsste erlichgsagt nicht wie da ein Virus ausgeführt werden soll...


Du hast sicher schon mal eine Datei geöffnet? Sogut wie jeder Filetype kann ein Virus enthalten. Es reicht auch schon das Windows die Datei bei einer Suche öffnet.


> Und biitte bitte kommt nicht mit "ohne scanner ist man eh unsicher" Ich hatte NIE bis jetzt einen Virus


Das sagst du  Nicht jeder Virus sagt dir: "Hallo ich bin ein Virus, bitte lösch mich".

Dank Leuten ohne oder mit uralten Virenscanner haben wir immer noch das hohe Virenproblem in der Welt.

Zu deinem Prob. Um sicher zu gehen nimm eine Linux Live CD und scanne damit die Daten.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Navy (28. März 2009)

Kurz: Du kannst Dir nicht sicher sein. Ein Scan nach Viren ohne positiven Fund bedeutet mitnichten, dass Dein System virenfrei ist, sonder nur, dass der Scanner keine ihm bekannte Signaturen gefunden hat.

Ob Du den Conficker-Wurm hast kannst Du relativ einfach herausfinden, indem Du den Netzwerkverkehr mitschneidest und guckst, ob über Port 445 viel passiert. Jedoch sollte der Sniffer nicht auf dem möglicherweise infizierten System laufen, da Conficker die viele tools einfach abschießt.

Wenn Du Angst hast, Deine Daten zu verlieren, dann überlege Dir, ob Du Dir nicht eine Backuplösung zulegen und Dein Verhalten mit Fremddaten anpassen willst.


  Micha


----------



## aargau (28. März 2009)

Hallo und Danke für eure Antworten.

Backups von dem Daten werden natürlich gemacht und so wichtig sind diese auch nicht.
Sorgen durch Viren mache ich mir (vorallem auf dem Server) eher, weil der 24H läuft und wenn der dann die ganze Zeit Mails versendet dann kommt das bestimmt auch nicht gut.

Komischerweise habe ich extrem viel Traffic über den 445 (netbios) Port. Nutze aber die Druckerfreigabe, von daher könnte es auch an dem liegen. Wenn ich nämlich den Drucker aus der Liste schmeisse auf den Lokalen PCs besteht wieder 0 Traffic. 

Das System welches bestimmt befallen war, habe ich nun neu Installiert, nun stellt sich für mich nur die Frage ob ich zur Sicherheit auch noch den Server neu Installieren soll oder ob ich dies einfach so laufen lassen soll?
Gescannt habe ich ihn nun schon mit mehreren Programmen und gefunden wird nichts ausser einigen Trackingcookies von Werbewebseiten etc...
-> Sind weg, neu werden cookies auf dem Server sofort gelöscht wenn der Browser geschlossen wird. Auf dem Server wird aber aus Sicherheitsgründen eh nicht gesurft, ausser auf 100% vertrauenswürdigen Webseiten. 


Übrigens mit dem satz welchen du nicht begreiffst meine ich, ist es möglich das der Virus sich automatisch asuführt, wenn z.B. ein Virus auf meinem Notebook über ein Netzlaufwerk eine Datei verändert?

Nach Datengesucht wird ja auf dem Server nicht.


----------



## AndreG (28. März 2009)

Wenn du den Server mit ner LiveCD mal gescannt hast brauchst du ihn nicht neu zu installieren.

Du solltest dir aber auf jeden Fall Virenscanner besorgen. Den es reicht wenn ein Gerät kompromitiert ist. 

Viren können sich auch über Sicherheitslücken ausbreiten. Sprich du brauchst weder suchen noch was klicken und die verrichten ihr Werk trozdem.

Mfg Andre


----------



## aargau (28. März 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten. Kenne mich ja mit dem Conflicker nicht aus und habe mich auch noch nicht wirklich darüber Informiert. Meine Frage nur. Verbreitet der sich wieder, wenn ich ihn noch auf einem System habe, welches nicht bereinigt wurde?

Gelesen habe ich mal das mit den neusten Updates alles Dicht sein soll für die Verbreitung, diese sind bei mir auf allen PCs eingespielt. Aber sichergehen möchte ich trozdem.

Mit Linux Live CD werde ich den rechner mal noch durchchecken. Aber mir stellt sich nunnoch die Frage was für eine Linux Live CD? Ist die Distribution egal? Wenn ja welchen Scanner soll ich denn nutzen?
Wenn es dafür nette CDs gibt welche da extra für solche dinge sind Bitte her damit


----------



## AndreG (28. März 2009)

Wie er sich verbreitet steht hier http://www.zdnet.de/sicherheits_ana...ernehmen_wuetet_story-39001544-41000390-1.htm

Bei solchen Fragen hilft dir 

Die Distri  ist ziemlich egal, je nach Vorliebe halt.

1. http://www.netzwelt.de/software/6519-avira-antivir-rescue-system.html
2. http://www.free-av.de/de/tools/12/avira_antivir_rescue_system.html

Und dann auf alle Kisten Virenscanner plz  und bitte kein Norton ;-)


----------



## aargau (30. März 2009)

Hmm also der LiveCD Scan ergab keine Viren. Jedoch habe ich nun nochmals mit einem Programm gescannt. Da es leider gerade der Mail Server ist werde ich die Kiste wohl auch noch neu Installieren. Denke aber das dieser Virus unabhängig von den anderen erscheinungen aufgetreten war. 

Der Server müsste eh gegen den Conflicker geschützt sein, da er alle Updates Installiert hatte.

Naja es regt mich zwar etwas auf den Server neu zu Installieren, aber ich denke ich bin nicht schneller wenn ich den Komplett versuche zu beseitigen.


----------

